# Food aversions after miscarriage?



## Pinoikoi (Oct 30, 2003)

I usually have a pretty healthy appetite, and like meat. Hamburgers on the grill, baked chicken.. love it.

I miscarried a week ago, and am having trouble even LOOKING at meat. I don't want anything with grease, but I also have trouble even eating lunch meat sandwiches (like ham with no grease).

Anyone had this? Any idea when it will go away? I have to eat SOMETHING with my meds, so I am eating, I am not going to waste away or anything, but I am concerned about my protein intake.


----------



## marinak1977 (Feb 24, 2009)

I am so sorry for your loss... I went through a brief period of food weirdness after my m/c at 5 weeks but it ended quickly. I think your hormones may be going haywire so any kind of weirdness can happen, hopefully it's only temporary.


----------

